# Armed Robbery Video Dissection



## MA-Caver (Jul 17, 2007)

Found this on Yahoo (can't imbed) of a National Geographic program that talked about a 2001 shoot out between bank robbers and roughly 200 of LA's finest. http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?ei=UTF-8&p=&gid=137175&vid=454018&b=5
If anyone knows where to find this on line the entire program please say so here. It looks awesome and the way it's done bears scruitiny. 

Likewise this little clippet from a British Program "I Didn't Know That!" sort of a Myth-buster-esqe type program. The first half speaks about supermarkets wily ways to get you to spend your money, but the second half focuses on busting a myth that a sniper can hit a target over 1 mile. Humorous but also educational. Which I think is the whole point. eh? 

http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?gid=137175&b=6&vid=451341&p=


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 17, 2007)

There are numerous analyses of the North Hollywood Shootout available commercially.  I suspect that if you check www.nationalgeographic.com, you can purchase this one.


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 18, 2007)

That situation was a lot like the 1986 FBI shootout in Miami, where the bad guys had long guns, and the good guys tried to take them on with handguns.  

I'm actually surprised that more people didn't get killed as a result of the Hollywood robbers, since those guys were heavily armored, and had their full auto AK's (illegally owned, of course).  

I am glad, though, that the gun shop owner waived the waiting period, and loaned the police officers those long guns!  I hope he didn't get in trouble for that...


----------



## bakxierboxer (Jul 18, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> I am glad, though, that the gun shop owner waived the waiting period, and loaned the police officers those long guns!  I hope he didn't get in trouble for that...




B(&?)B Guns on Oxnard Street in North Hollywood, Ca.... about 1000 feet from my Father's house.
I don't believe that he got in any trouble.
He was doing rather nicely for several years afterwards, IIRC; but he's now out of business.


----------

